# PDF mit FPDF aus MySQL-Abfrage erstellen?



## unrealzero_php (8. April 2005)

Hallo Zusammen

Habe mir heute ein einfaches Script gebastelt um eine SQL-Abfrage in PDF darzustellen. Dies funktioniert soweit auch ganz gut.

Momentanes Problem:

Spaltenbreite - Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Spalten dynamisch zu erzeugen. So wie etwa in HTML, wo man die Spaltenbreite dem Inhalt mit den meisten Zeichen, angepasst wird



```
<?php
define('FPDF_FONTPATH','font/');
require('fpdf.php');
$pdf=new FPDF('l','mm','a4');
$pdf->Open();
$pdf->SetTitle('Adressliste');
$pdf->SetMargins(20,20,20);
$pdf->SetAutoPageBreak(false);
$pdf->AddPage();
require("../inc/connect.inc.php");
 
$result=mysql_query('select * from tbl_adr order by name');
while($row = mysql_fetch_array($result))
{
		$pdf->SetFillColor(255);
$pdf->SetFont('Arial','',10);
$pdf->Cell(20,6,$row['name'],1,0,'L',1);
$pdf->Cell(20,6,$row['vorname'],1,0,'L',1);
$pdf->Cell(50,6,$row['strasse'],1,0,'L',1);
$pdf->Cell(12,6,$row['plz'],1,0,'R',1);
$pdf->Cell(40,6,$row['ort'],1,0,'L',1);
$pdf->Cell(30,6,$row['mobile'],1,0,'R',1);
$pdf->Cell(30,6,$row['tel'],1,0,'R',1);
$pdf->Cell(52,6,$row['email'],1,0,'R',1);
$pdf-<Ln();
}
$pdf->Output();
?>
```


----------

